# My Pekingese is having trouble breathing



## pekeLUV (Jan 19, 2008)

Early this morning he woke me up panting and couldn't breathe at all through his nose. He would choke if he closed his mouth. So I took him to the vet, and by then he was a lot better. When I went to pick him up they said he was fine, just an allergy. When we left the vet he was okay (they had given him an anti-inflammatory and told me not to give him another one until tomorrow IF I though he needed it). Now his breathing is labored again. Could he be allergic to something in my house? Should I give him a pill anyway?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Call the vet. If you have questions about the meds you need to get instructions from a qualified professional.


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep us posted! I have a Pek myself..


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with Briteday. Better you call and feel silly than not and end up with a bigger problem. Any good vet would be more than happy to answer any questions you have about a recently seen patient.


----------



## kowwgurl (Jan 20, 2008)

*I would definatly call the vet and ask if he is a good vet he will be more than happy to help you, It could very well be a allergy to something in your house but peke's also have breathing issues anyway because of there pushed in face any short nose dog usually suffers from breathing problems *


----------



## pekeLUV (Jan 19, 2008)

I did get in touch with the vet, gave Lou (my dog) benadryl for the time being, which helped a little. Brought him back to the vet next day and got a new prescription for allergies which helped a lot. Vet still wasn't sure what's wrong, but likely a reaction from vaccinations he had just received. They may have triggered a cold. Anyway, thanks for your concern, Lou's doing great now. Totally back to himself (and then some).


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

That's great news! Pekingeses are the best.  Mine is snuggled up next to me as I type this.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so glad.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Just this past weekend.. My 1 year old Pomeranian started panting too. He had his mouth open and drool was just dripping down his tongue onto the floor. He looked as if he couldn't breath and looked like he was going through a seizure. 

Well, I took him in.. He was fine when we got there. The vet just said it was something that he ate. Something bitter. 

It didn't make sense at all. 

So after I took him home.. He now has bad diarrhea!


----------

